# So the Spurs want to be a dynasty...



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

First off, let me say that I'm not letting some of the dynasty talk get to my head. The Spurs won the NBA Finals by one game, so it's not like they were head and shoulders the best team in the league. However, I do think a dynasty is possible, and it has a lot to do with how well this team is ran. At midseason, the Spurs knew they had to get bigger, and they knew they had to rid themselves of a regrettable contract in Malik Rose. They had a future draft pick stored away for a rainy day, and boom, come the trade deadline there it was. The extra draft pick that netted the Spurs Nazr Mohammed. It's things like that, and the signing of Glenn Robinson, the drafting of Ginobili, Parker, Beno, and Luis Scola that just gives me complete confidence in the Spurs' management. If it wasn't for the Spurs' great management team, I wouldn't believe in the dynasty talk.



To finish it off, there's one player in my mind that's going to determine whether or not the Spurs become a dynasty or whether or not they become a team that just comes up short of the title every year in the future. You should know who it is. There are constants. Tim Duncan is one, Manu Ginobili has proven himself as one. Let's see, who does that leave? Yep. It's him. The same guy who has a rep for fading away in playoff series, the same guy who has a big contract extension starting next season, the same guy who I still believe can become an elite PG. He's going to be the difference. He improved his game during the regular season, and while he increased his scoring in the playoffs, he didn't play up to my expectations overall. He's still young, I know. I still believe in him, and if you've been around long enough, you know I've been a big supporter of him, and I am still proud to have him on this team. However, if the Spurs want a dynasty, if they want to roll off 2-3 championships in a row, this guy I'm talking about has to raise his game and always find ways to contribute, even if he's not scoring. That's right, I'm talking about Tony Parker. Barring something unforeseen, Parker's growth as a player will have a direct effect on the Spurs' supposed dynasty chances.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Good point about Parker. He wasn't a factor in this year's Finals as much Ginobili. It's interesting how Manu has elevated his game, coming off the bench or as a starter where as Parker is hit and miss case for over past 3 years.


----------



## Lethal Vertical (May 9, 2003)

The Spurs will be a dynasty if they win again next year. 3 in 4 is good enough to be considered a dynasty IMO. And 4 in 7. 

Guess it depends what a dynasty is. Forget it anyway, lets just be happy that the SPurs are the best in the NBA! And are the most successful NBA team of the last 10 years!

Lethal


----------



## Long John Silver (Jun 14, 2005)

What the hell happened to Parker's 3 pointer? He was airballing it left and right in the finals...
He is still young, but time is catching up to him fast.


----------



## DH12 (Jun 22, 2005)

Long John Silver said:


> What the hell happened to Parker's 3 pointer? He was airballing it left and right in the finals...
> He is still young, but time is catching up to him fast.


 Nothing happened to it, it was never good.


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

Long John Silver said:


> What the hell happened to Parker's 3 pointer? He was airballing it left and right in the finals...
> He is still young, but time is catching up to him fast.


i wouldnt worry about it to much hes got 3 yrs to he his the begging of his prime


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

I don't see why everyone's ragging on parker so much. Sure, he didn't have one great game, but he played consistently good throughout the playoffs. His numbers did go down a little, but that's to be expected when Pop basicly assigned the role of point guard to Ginobilli. He may have been a let down in the playoffs to ya'll, but he really didn't do all that bad.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

DH12 said:


> Nothing happened to it, it was never good.


lol. You're right. Infact, it looked more like his threes were improving.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

There's much more than just a 3 point shot that Parker needs to improve on. He needs to become a better play maker. If Parker becomes a playmaker alongside Duncan and Manu, how could other team's beat us? We'd have three players that could break down a defense and either score for himself or find a teammate in the clutch moments. Plus, he needs to become a better decision maker as well. One too many careless TO's, and while he's young, this was his 4th season in the league, and it's about time to limit those kinds of TO's.


I don't think anybody is ragging on him. All I am saying is that if this team wants to be a dynasty, Parker has to take his game to the next level like Manu did this post season. Parker increased his scoring, but he did it on taking more shots, and playing more minutes. It's alright though, I'm not ragging on him, I'm just saying that if this franchise wants a dynasty, Parker's the difference.


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

Parker was absolutely terrible in that game 7 if you ask me. He was dribbling way too much, and that's an understatement. Then of course his shot is always hesitant, and when he isn't getting to the hoop, he is pretty useless. That's when he gets confused and dribbles too much. 

It's funny, because he came into the league known for his offense, and now I think his discipline on defense is actually one of the best parts of his game, thanks to Popovich. He was garbage in game 7 offensively, but when he came in, atleast I knew he'd stay with whoever he was guarding (Rip or Hunter) and contest everything. Then in game 5, the way he played Rip on that final play was absolutely fantastic.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

Since we started talking about Parker, let me go back to the regular season, when he was putting up career highs in points, assists, rebounds, fg %, FTA's, steals...



Over a span of 55 games from December to March:

34.5 MPG - 17.7 PPG - 6.4 APG - 3.9 RPG - 50.8 FG%


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Parker needs to get in the weightroom and increase his shooting range. It's ridiculous that two years later from Marbury muscling him all over the court, Billups was doing the same thing. Get in the weightroom and put on some upper body strength, please. No more damn airballs. You're a professional Tony.

This is coming from a fan of his, but he was horrible in Game 7. Just horrible.


----------



## MagnusPinus (Aug 27, 2003)

I've watched the game 2 times to observe without the emotion how the players really played.. Parker to me was not that superbad... He began the game in a horrible way, forcing situation then Po subed him for aboput a minutes.. he told him something important, cos he changed the way to play..he played like a playmaker for real..did not force the shots anymore.. Anyway was not marvellous.. His outside shots were terrible...That is the aspect he has to work the most, but I still remember the way he shooted when he was a rookie :biggrin: that mechanic.. :biggrin: he improved and will keep improving.. In these finals for example he did not disappear... in the bad game 3 was probably the best Spur.. and he contributed in some way...


----------



## sasaint (Jun 28, 2005)

There is so much parity in the NBA that talk of a dynasty seems silly. The Spurs will be contenders for as long as Timmy and Ginobili remain healthy and under contract, and as long as Parker improves his game. Whether you are a Parker fan or not, you must acknowledge his strengths: he is super-quick; he is young, with his best years probably still ahead; and he is showing steady improvement. Unlike 2003, he was the veteran point guard on this team. In 2005 nobody came in off the bench to bail him out during crunch time. This leads me to the weaknesses you have to acknowledge, too: he lacks upper body strength and does get pushed around by stronger PG's; his shot is erratic, probably due to unorthodox (or flawed) mechanics; his decision-making is also erratic and can be at its worst during pressure situations; and unlike the really great point guards, you can't really say that he makes the players around him better. In fact, Parker isn't a classic PG; he tends to look for his shot about as often as he looks to make an assist. Under Pop's tutelage, I look for him to make continued progress and be a superior player, if not a real all-star or superstar. It just ain't happening quite as fast as we fans would like.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

sasaint said:


> There is so much parity in the NBA that talk of a dynasty seems silly. The Spurs will be contenders for as long as Timmy and Ginobili remain healthy and under contract, and as long as Parker improves his game. Whether you are a Parker fan or not, you must acknowledge his strengths: he is super-quick; he is young, with his best years probably still ahead; and he is showing steady improvement. Unlike 2003, he was the veteran point guard on this team. In 2005 nobody came in off the bench to bail him out during crunch time. This leads me to the weaknesses you have to acknowledge, too: he lacks upper body strength and does get pushed around by stronger PG's; his shot is erratic, probably due to unorthodox (or flawed) mechanics; his decision-making is also erratic and can be at its worst during pressure situations; and unlike the really great point guards, you can't really say that he makes the players around him better. In fact, Parker isn't a classic PG; he tends to look for his shot about as often as he looks to make an assist. Under Pop's tutelage, I look for him to make continued progress and be a superior player, if not a real all-star or superstar. It just ain't happening quite as fast as we fans would like.


Great Post :greatjob: keep it up :clap:


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Lethal Vertical said:


> The Spurs will be a dynasty if they win again next year. 3 in 4 is good enough to be considered a dynasty IMO. And 4 in 7.


:bsmile:

Yes!

Winning back-to-back will put Spurs in the league of Dynasty but as of now, they aren't. :wink:


----------

